# Western Mass / Southern VT Trip



## CTEagle (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm looking for a solo two night trip in either Western Mass or Southern VT.  I'm trying not to drive too far from home.  Any suggestions?


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 15, 2010)

Where do you live and what are your objectives?  Is this a summer, winter, spring, fall trip?


----------



## CTEagle (Apr 16, 2010)

Live in CT.  Trip will probably be in late summer early fall.  Just looking to get out and enjoy the outdoors.  Would like something with some great views.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Apr 16, 2010)

goddard mt, VT

you can do a loop hike from rt 9 on the LT

day 1 to the shelter, hike the tower, great views south to greylock, north into VT

head out south on another return trail

its beena while but I think mileage was around 10 each way


----------



## marcski (Apr 16, 2010)

The Mohawk Trail area near Berkshire East is beautiful. The gorge west of the area has very pretty terrain.  The drive north is very nice as well..and you can then end up near Rt. 9 and Molly Start Trail and the State park by the same name is a pretty little place with some nice short hikes.


----------



## bousquet19 (Jul 16, 2010)

You can do some nice loop hikes on Mt. Greylock that start and end in The Hopper on the western (Route 7) side, or else at Wilbur Clearing on the AT on the northern end of the Greylock range.  

For a longer hike, start down on Route 2 in Blackinton (b/w Williamstown and N. Adams.)

Enjoy,
Woody


----------



## billski (Jul 17, 2010)

I spent 3 days in a pretty basic b&b in Rowe Mass over the July 4th weekend, dayhiking.  Mostly lowlands, so if you idea of "views" are the peaks, a-la 4000-footers, don't know.  I did a lot of waterfalls, brooks and river hiking.  The whole Deerfield river stretch is pretty cool.  Dunbar Brook has primitive campsites and a couple lean-tos that don't get much traffic.  It's not "organized" per-se, campsites are a mile or two from the trailhead.  There's a nice outlook in Monroe off of Spruce Mountain, not far from  the campsites.  Most of the verticals are not much more than 2000 feet, it gives you lots of time to chill.


----------

